# Type 1 diabetic



## icewolf (Apr 18, 2015)

I have a decent amount of regular sugar stored for the rest of the family. But I'm wondering what would be the best choice to store for myself. I normally use splenda. Does anyone know if it will keep as good as sugar. Or should I look into getting something else. 
I have a foodsaver and O2 absorbents would storing it that way would be better. 
I was thinking about looking into getting some stevia to grow in my garden, or is there a better substitute to use.
Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I use stevia


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

We grow Stevia also.
Hopefully, a "cure" will happen soon;
End of daily injections for diabetes as scientists restore insulin production - Telegraph
Have scientists found a CURE for Type 1 diabetes? | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Hubby uses Stevia as well.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

don't know the particular differences between regular sugar and these substitutes - but regular sugar doesn't require special long term packaging .... just keep it dry and the protected from the pests ....


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I use Redbull, I swear by it.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Stevia would be a better option. Splenda is down there with sweet n low, equal and all that crap.


----------

